# Mk2 02J swap - going crazy



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

I'm having a crazy time getting the damn brackets to align correctly with the mounts....
Car: Mk2 90 GTI 8v 
OE Mk2 Subframe 
OE Mk2 Crossmember
Rear Engine Mount:
Techtonics HD rear engine mount with Mk2 8v rear mount bracket
Trans Mount:
BlackForest Delrin G60 rear transmission mount, Raddo 02A bracket
Front Mount:
BahnBrenner solid front mount, 020 Front bracket (OE 90 GTI)
I tried the 02A front mount bracket but that just pushed the engine farther back into the bay. The front mount is on, the rear engine is almost aligned and the rear trans mount is way off


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

How off is "way off"?
I remember my tranny bracket to being a bit further back than the mount. I think it was due to the car being jacked up and the weight of the engine leaning back. I dropped the car down onto its wheels, loosened all engine mounting bolts, rocked the engine abit, and it all lined up afterwards.
I am using all OE Corrado bracketry and G/J mounts. I'm also using the same subframes as you are using.
My first front engine mount bracket I had was bent and it didn't line up. If one of your brackets is out of a salvage vehicle, that could be your problem.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Veedubgti)*

front mount on, rear engine mount aligned and rear trans mount off enough were you cant see the hole for the bolt.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

Exactly how mine was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If it is on jackstands, take it down onto the wheels to level out the chassis. The engine may come foward enough to slide the bolt in. It was like the engine was too far back towards the firewall with the car on jackstands. When I leveled the chassis out, the bolt slipped in. 
If that is not your problem, unbolt the front mount, jack the front of engine, then line up the tranny mount and bolt it down, then lower the front of the engine down onto the mount. Also where the front mount bolts to the crossmember, it is adjustable.........you could maybe use it to your advantage.


_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:40 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Veedubgti)*

Will do all the above tonight!
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

Agreed. Make the last mount to get bolted the solid one. This will allow you to muscle the engine on the flexible mounts if need be.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

My setup:
Mk2 subframe & crossmember.
EIP solid front mount w/Corrado G60 front bracket.
Mk2 rear mount (non-hydraulic), urethane filled.
Mk2 heavy duty tranny mount.
Mk2 rear bracket (grinded for turbo clearance)
Corrado G60 O2a.
I didn't have a problem bolting the motor in while on jackstands, but then again, my car was an empty shell at the time.


_Modified by VRsixty at 9:55 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (VRsixty)*

ok so it doesnt work





























Rear engine mount (screws hand tight):








Rear trans mount (screw hand tight):








Front mount (finger pointing to where the bolt is to go through the bracket hole....see how far off it is







):









the car:


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

A couple thoughts. 
Does that front mount rotate 180 degrees? It almost looks like it would move the bolt further forward. Also, another 1.8T/MKII guy said that the MKIII TDI front bracket worked better than the stock 020 bracket.
What bolts did you use to attach the front bracket to the spot where the starter goes in?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (dubCanuck1)*

in the pic is the OE crap mount, but it only fits one way. The solid mount was the same fitment, one way and same palcement for the bolt.
I'll see about getting a Mk3 tdi mount. not sure I recall the botls we used....


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

Deja Vu. 
Wrestle the engine onto the front mount, it should go. Keep us posted.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Veedubgti)*

You have everything your supposed to have there. The 020 front bracket your using does work, I had mine sitting on one until my 02A bracket came in. Basically everything you have is correct, my only advise is to level out the chassis and wrestle the engine onto all 3 mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Veedubgti)*

I encountered a similar problem. My issue turned out that I had the rear motor mount installed incorrectly. I don't remember the details but I was able to align the front & rear mounts but the tranny mount was way off. It took me a while to figure out that its possible to bolt up the rear mount on the car backwards and align the engine properly but throw off the tranny mount. I flipped the rear mount around and they all lined up perfectly.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (JettaDriverFound)*

first off , 020 mount will NOT work. get yourself the o2a mount, either vr, or g60 and they work. had the same problem the other night, o2o mount is dif. and you cant get all 3 bolts in it either. i ended up using a vr 02a mount(mk3) and that worked fine. i used a BBM solid front as well.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (RaraK69)*

Assuming your talking of the front mount....the 02A bracket (G60 02A) I've got puts the hole even farther forward so that certainly will not work.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*

hmmmm something is not right then? are you trying this w/ the BBM mount?
i dont bolt the bbm in tight whatsoever. just thread the main bottom bolt in a few so it can wiggle, then slowly drop the motor and align it with your hand.
when i bolted the BBM down i had a 1/4" where it would not meet up. im sure you tried this but a thought.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (RaraK69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaraK69* »_i don't bolt the bbm in tight whatsoever. just thread the main bottom bolt in a few so it can wiggle, then slowly drop the motor and align it with your hand.

got that to work tonight, we'd had the mount on too tight. key was to have it super loose and before dropping the block put the mount through the bracket and then let the weight of the engine align the mount/cross member correct.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 02J swap - going crazy (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
got that to work tonight, we'd had the mount on too tight. key was to have it super loose and before dropping the block put the mount through the bracket and then let the weight of the engine align the mount/cross member correct.

awesome! glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## m1xmag (Aug 31, 2004)

I had the same issue, drove me mad for little while then stepped back and thought about it and it all fitted.... phew!


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

c mon man, ya having trouble??? haha

but in all seriousness, if you have any questions lemme know, im driving an 02jed gti as you know


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*

If you read up a few posts I got it, but thanks


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

with the 20V swap into my MK3, I used a MK3 TDI motor mount for the front. That seemed to work perfectly. The factory 02A mount did not work at all. Just a thought..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

